# Sticky  Coyote Calling Made Simple



## varmit b gone

*Coyote Calling Made Simple *

_Coyotes are clever--but successful calling isn't rocket science. _

Author: Craig Boddington

Volumes have been written about calling coyotes. There are indeed many tricks to the trade. And in any form of calling--from ducks to deer to turkeys to predators--there are no absolutes.

Not all stands are going to produce. Even if you do everything right not all individual creatures are going to respond, and those that will respond may not respond at a given time on a given day.

But in order to produce those volumes of material about calling coyotes it is necessary to create some sort of mystery regarding the process. It's really quite simple. In order for calling to produce a shot there are just three basic ingredients: You need a stand that is positioned so that a coyote can hear you call; you need to produce a sound that will make a coyote quit whatever else it is doing and come to investigate; and you must be positioned so that you will see the animal before it sees you and be able to take a shot. Let's examine these three basic concepts in greater detail.

*Choosing the Stand*
The difficulty in choosing a calling site or stand depends largely on the relative density of the coyote population. In much of the West coyotes are so endemic that there isn't much finesse involved, but this rule is absolute: If there isn't a coyote around to hear you call, then you will not get a response. You can choose your area based on concentrations of tracks and scat, and of course by hearing the coyotes howling.

The exact location to call from is trickier. A coyote might come from any direction, but you must choose your stand based on the most likely direction. The wind must be in your favor, not necessarily in your face but never blowing from you toward the area where you think there might be coyotes. You want enough visibility so that you can effectively employ your sporting arm of choice--keeping in mind that if you can see the coyote it also has an opportunity to see you.

I almost always call with a rifle, so I like to set up so that I can see at least 100 yards, preferably a bit more. Low rises overlooking streambeds and valleys where coyotes are likely to travel are some of my favorite spots. If you're bowhunting that much visibility isn't necessarily desirable. This is also true in the East, where callers often use shotguns with heavy loads. Under these circumstances there isn't much point in seeing the coyote until it's within 30 or 40 yards.

*The Right Call*
There are dozens and dozens of good calls and good calling systems, ranging from elaborate electronic systems to the plain old mouth-blown tube call. They all work if they are employed properly and if the sound produced is correct for the area and time of year.

The trusty "rabbit in distress" call is the basic, and it can work almost anywhere at any time of the year. However, most serious callers use a much larger repertoire. In the spring a fawn bleat is extremely effective, and it can be sweetened by placing a fawn decoy in a visible location, not only giving a hunting predator greater confidence but also drawing attention away from the caller. In our area we have a lot of wild hogs, and in recent years we've had a lot of success with calls imitating a young pig in distress.

The primary mating season for coyotes is late winter, January and February. Howling is much in vogue these days, and this is the time of year when it will be most effective. There are a number of good calls on the market today that imitate the howl of a male coyote, and it can be extremely exciting when another male answers this call, hackles up and ready to do battle.

These guidelines are purposefully vague. The call has to represent something natural to the coyote, whether it's a fawn bleat at a time of year when fawns are important prey, or a mating call during mating season. Beyond that I'm convinced that the exact call used doesn't matter a great deal.

It is important to be patient; once I choose a stand and get settled in I call for about 15 minutes before changing locations. This is long enough for coyotes, but probably not long enough for a bobcat because they tend to come in much more slowly and cautiously. Within that 15 minutes I tend to call for 15 or 20 seconds every two or three minutes. Obviously you're looking around very carefully--with minimum movement--the whole time. But before you decide to change locations and stand up in disgust take a very careful look around!

*Taking the Shot*
Some stands will produce and some won't. Some days will be better than others, and some days will be complete washouts even when you're doing everything right.

But the most important part of calling probably isn't choosing the site or the actual calling, but being able to take and make the shot when a coyote appears. Good camouflage is extremely important.

You should wear camouflage that is appropriate for your area, including face mask and gloves. Keep in mind, too, that no camouflage is good enough if you're calling in plain view. Back yourself up against a tree or brush or, if no cover is available, lie prone in the grass or sagebrush, keeping movement to an absolute minimum. Shine off your scope or gun barrel are big mistakes.

A lot callers camouflage their rifles. I usually don't, but I try to keep the rifle low and out of sight until it's time to use it.

It's extremely exciting when a coyote comes to the call. No matter how many times you've seen one come in the adrenaline rush is unavoidable, and is one of the reasons we hunt. But it's important to use common sense and try to control the excitement. The game isn't yet over when you see the coyote; you still have to close the deal. You will have to bring your rifle, bow, or whatever to bear. Ideally you will do this while the coyote is hidden by brush or a fold in the ground, but if you must do it while the coyote is in view then you must move very slowly and steadily. Exactly when to take the shot depends entirely on the situation. With a scoped rifle I like to let them get close--but not so close that I'll have nothing but hair in the scope, nor so close that it's almost certain I'll spook the coyote and have a tough running shot.

After you shoot, whether it's a hit or a miss, hold your ground and keep calling for a few more minutes. It isn't unusual to have multiple coyotes answer a call from different directions--and a single rifle shot may not stop another coyote from coming in. Most serious callers agree that the single most important consideration in calling is not to miss. The coyote is an extremely clever animal, but good calling will fool the best of them, once. I don't think any of us know if this is actually true or not, but it's a widely accepted article of faith that a coyote called in and missed will never again respond to a call. Certainly not that call! So let them come in until your shot is certain, and then lower the boom!


----------



## nosib

very interesting and good for new hunters.


----------



## The Norseman

Danke schon (Thank you) so much for posting this article.

I found it informitive. I will have to try out the tactics.

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## nosib

fallguy you should make this a sticky for newbies who come


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

great post, im with Nosib, make it sticky


----------



## Fallguy

All right lets see how much looks this one gets.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

Thanks fall guy :beer:


----------



## doghunter1

varmit b gone said:


> *Coyote Calling Made Simple *
> 
> _Coyotes are clever--but successful calling isn't rocket science. _
> 
> Author: Craig Boddington
> 
> Volumes have been written about calling coyotes. There are indeed many tricks to the trade. And in any form of calling--from ducks to deer to turkeys to predators--there are no absolutes.
> 
> Not all stands are going to produce. Even if you do everything right not all individual creatures are going to respond, and those that will respond may not respond at a given time on a given day.
> 
> But in order to produce those volumes of material about calling coyotes it is necessary to create some sort of mystery regarding the process. It's really quite simple. In order for calling to produce a shot there are just three basic ingredients: You need a stand that is positioned so that a coyote can hear you call; you need to produce a sound that will make a coyote quit whatever else it is doing and come to investigate; and you must be positioned so that you will see the animal before it sees you and be able to take a shot. Let's examine these three basic concepts in greater detail.
> 
> *Choosing the Stand*
> The difficulty in choosing a calling site or stand depends largely on the relative density of the coyote population. In much of the West coyotes are so endemic that there isn't much finesse involved, but this rule is absolute: If there isn't a coyote around to hear you call, then you will not get a response. You can choose your area based on concentrations of tracks and scat, and of course by hearing the coyotes howling.
> 
> The exact location to call from is trickier. A coyote might come from any direction, but you must choose your stand based on the most likely direction. The wind must be in your favor, not necessarily in your face but never blowing from you toward the area where you think there might be coyotes. You want enough visibility so that you can effectively employ your sporting arm of choice--keeping in mind that if you can see the coyote it also has an opportunity to see you.
> 
> I almost always call with a rifle, so I like to set up so that I can see at least 100 yards, preferably a bit more. Low rises overlooking streambeds and valleys where coyotes are likely to travel are some of my favorite spots. If you're bowhunting that much visibility isn't necessarily desirable. This is also true in the East, where callers often use shotguns with heavy loads. Under these circumstances there isn't much point in seeing the coyote until it's within 30 or 40 yards.
> 
> *The Right Call*
> There are dozens and dozens of good calls and good calling systems, ranging from elaborate electronic systems to the plain old mouth-blown tube call. They all work if they are employed properly and if the sound produced is correct for the area and time of year.
> 
> The trusty "rabbit in distress" call is the basic, and it can work almost anywhere at any time of the year. However, most serious callers use a much larger repertoire. In the spring a fawn bleat is extremely effective, and it can be sweetened by placing a fawn decoy in a visible location, not only giving a hunting predator greater confidence but also drawing attention away from the caller. In our area we have a lot of wild hogs, and in recent years we've had a lot of success with calls imitating a young pig in distress.
> 
> The primary mating season for coyotes is late winter, January and February. Howling is much in vogue these days, and this is the time of year when it will be most effective. There are a number of good calls on the market today that imitate the howl of a male coyote, and it can be extremely exciting when another male answers this call, hackles up and ready to do battle.
> 
> These guidelines are purposefully vague. The call has to represent something natural to the coyote, whether it's a fawn bleat at a time of year when fawns are important prey, or a mating call during mating season. Beyond that I'm convinced that the exact call used doesn't matter a great deal.
> 
> It is important to be patient; once I choose a stand and get settled in I call for about 15 minutes before changing locations. This is long enough for coyotes, but probably not long enough for a bobcat because they tend to come in much more slowly and cautiously. Within that 15 minutes I tend to call for 15 or 20 seconds every two or three minutes. Obviously you're looking around very carefully--with minimum movement--the whole time. But before you decide to change locations and stand up in disgust take a very careful look around!
> 
> *Taking the Shot*
> Some stands will produce and some won't. Some days will be better than others, and some days will be complete washouts even when you're doing everything right.
> 
> But the most important part of calling probably isn't choosing the site or the actual calling, but being able to take and make the shot when a coyote appears. Good camouflage is extremely important.
> 
> You should wear camouflage that is appropriate for your area, including face mask and gloves. Keep in mind, too, that no camouflage is good enough if you're calling in plain view. Back yourself up against a tree or brush or, if no cover is available, lie prone in the grass or sagebrush, keeping movement to an absolute minimum. Shine off your scope or gun barrel are big mistakes.
> 
> A lot callers camouflage their rifles. I usually don't, but I try to keep the rifle low and out of sight until it's time to use it.
> 
> It's extremely exciting when a coyote comes to the call. No matter how many times you've seen one come in the adrenaline rush is unavoidable, and is one of the reasons we hunt. But it's important to use common sense and try to control the excitement. The game isn't yet over when you see the coyote; you still have to close the deal. You will have to bring your rifle, bow, or whatever to bear. Ideally you will do this while the coyote is hidden by brush or a fold in the ground, but if you must do it while the coyote is in view then you must move very slowly and steadily. Exactly when to take the shot depends entirely on the situation. With a scoped rifle I like to let them get close--but not so close that I'll have nothing but hair in the scope, nor so close that it's almost certain I'll spook the coyote and have a tough running shot.
> 
> After you shoot, whether it's a hit or a miss, hold your ground and keep calling for a few more minutes. It isn't unusual to have multiple coyotes answer a call from different directions--and a single rifle shot may not stop another coyote from coming in. Most serious callers agree that the single most important consideration in calling is not to miss. The coyote is an extremely clever animal, but good calling will fool the best of them, once. I don't think any of us know if this is actually true or not, but it's a widely accepted article of faith that a coyote called in and missed will never again respond to a call. Certainly not that call! So let them come in until your shot is certain, and then lower the boom!


----------



## doghunter1

Well written: thank you for very good information. 
Chas.


----------



## nosib

looks good so far


----------



## jrISAmanbearpig

READ BEFORE DELETING! :lol:

my, varmit b gone, you sure have helped these people. these KILLERS! i cannot beleive people would take the time to actually hunt these animals that are members of the canine family. for those of you who do not know what canine is, thats YOU reading this, it is a species of or relating to dogs. yes our pets.

how would you feel if you were the hunted, not the huntees? you are lucky to be on the top of the food chain, but imagine being hunted by something much more fierce with you. if you had to hunt like a real man, with your hands, then you would stand no chance, we'd be a starving race.

i'm probably not going to change your hick *** minds, but if you decide to think of the logic of hunting an animal that has every right you have as to live, then maybe a little bit of intelligence will lurk in the back of your skull? now, don't stop reading this, if i offended you, but think of life as if you were the hunted! or your loved ones. it may change your mind if your "hunting buddy" was your "hunted buddy", now wouldn't it.

i find it amusing that you consume all the meat that the Earth has to offer uke: , but have you considered eating a vegatable? probably not. have you considered eating a bowl of fruit, instead of a meat loaf? dont' get me wrong, but i have cleansed my body of all the animal meats that are provided, and found that eating salad and fruits are just as tasty as meat.
try veggie burgers at the least, tastes like the real thing. 

get r done.

oh and lastly, don't delete this. it's theamerican rule: "freedom of speach".[/quote]


----------



## Fallguy

Fellow coyote HUNTERS!!!

Do not mind this anti. jrISAmanbearpig is only out to stir the pot. The moderators are on this one as we speak.

Members, continue as you normally do: support your second amendment right, carry on the traditions set forth by the previous generations, wear your fur proudly, and take a healthy bite of a big, juicy steak.

We will prevail!


----------



## blhunter3

I was just looking at that and was going to reply but I saw that a Moderator is taking care of it.

Good luck on your next advanture Fallguy, remember to shoot straight, and call well.


----------



## papapete

OMG......coyotes are canines!?!?!?!?!Nooooooooooooooo!!!!

Hey......I love salad, right before my steak. I love vegtables right beside my steak. I really love some fruit right after my steak. You need to get a grip on life and realize what you are. A human on top of the food chain!!

By the way I've had to shoot personal dogs because they were attacked by coyotes.


----------



## Plainsman

There are a few hundred types of proteins. I don't think vegetarians are getting the correct proteins for brain health. I'm serious, not trying to be a jerk. Hitler was vegetarian, as were many of our madmen in history. If you don't like red meat at least eat some fish. 
I don't know anyone who doesn't eat vegetables or fruit, only a few radicals that don't eat meat. As long as were getting education like what canine means it's more important to know what we are. We like bears are omnivores, and our body can't adapt to vegetarian just because our brains want us to. Your physiology just can't make an adaptation in a short time, like maybe 10,000 years. 
It would be interesting to watch a family of vegetarians keep it up generation after generation for a few thousand years. We could watch their eyes migrate to the side of their head, their brains shrink, and perhaps coyotes would learn to prey on them.


----------



## Fallguy

LOL NICE Plainsman!!!


----------



## papapete

Plainsman,
You never cease to amaze me. Great post. haha


----------



## blhunter3

To add to what Plainsman said, we as humans would have 40% less brain mass if we didn't eat red meat.


----------



## MN goose killa

veggie burgers? seriously? uke:

I'll rather take a big juicy steak.


----------



## MN goose killa

BTW, that is great info.


----------



## varmit b gone

Who changed his (manbearpib) status to meat lover, I find that very funny. :lol:


----------



## Norm70

ok why is it that vegetarians always want to copy meat if they don't like it. veggie burgers, tofu hotdogs, and fish. I am sure there is some sort of stupid tofu steak to. just eat fricken steak! cut it to look like a piece of fricken cauliflower i don't care! Just stop your campaign already!

varmit thanks for posting i hadn't looked at this previously. Lots of help for a beginning yote hunter.


----------



## Fallguy

norm

Yeah really! Why if they are so against meat, do they try to make something that looks and tastes like meat?

I am against alot of stuff. I don't go around and make things look like those things.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

varmit b gone said:


> Who changed his (manbearpib) status to meat lover, I find that very funny. :lol:


What? Admins can't have fun too? 8)


----------



## varmit b gone

Chris Hustad said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who changed his (manbearpib) status to meat lover, I find that very funny. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Admins can't have fun too? 8)
Click to expand...

Very creative.  I couldn't believe it when I saw it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

varmit b gone said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who changed his (manbearpib) status to meat lover, I find that very funny. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Admins can't have fun too? 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very creative.  I couldn't believe it when I saw it.
Click to expand...

Haha i didn't even notice that! Nice!!


----------



## rekrap

Hey Guys yes im new to this just wanted to say HI and good info here i just got my firts coyote :sniper: last weekend it was way too much of a rush i mostly deer hunt up till now all I can say is wow just so much fun took him at 376 yards with the old parker hale 243 95gr silver tip yeah was a bit big but did the job well i will post more later


----------



## beardstowndeerhunter

leaen sumthing new every day


----------



## coyote_buster

i dont eat vegetables, vegetables are living things, could you imagine if you were just hanging out with your fellow vegetables and all the suden something ripped you way from them and ate you, killing vegetables is murder, hey i can ramble on about stuff without stating any facts too, get a grip dude, your on top of the food chain, dont take it for granted, and by the way, jesus wasnt a vegetarian, hitler was, i know whos footsteps im following


----------



## Wrestler720

lol nice and i guess that is the second thing i learned today Hitler was a veg. 
the first was make sure you have extra batteries for your e-callers on you and not in the car. learned it the hard way twice now first time not having any extras and today having extras but in the car and not in the backpack.


----------



## moneyshot27

coyotebuster-

kudos :beer:

'nuff said.


----------



## cd202

I love anything that rants on about vegetarians, peta, or that thing called shark. Awsome work dude. Has anyone seen the video of the SHARK idiots knocking over goose deeks in the field with ultralights. They need to get a grip.


----------



## coyote_buster

and you look at all of us like we are brutal killars with no respect, we take game with one shot and we use the game to its full potential unlike the buffalo hunters did when they were trying to get rid of native americans, instead of telling us how horrible you *think* we are, why dont you become a security guard and keep those pshycopaths from bombing our schools and shooting people in malls, theyre the horrible killers not us, or maybe you should go to the prison and tell all those killers how horrible they are, they dont use thier kill for anything, or are you to scared they might hurt you, so thats why you just say that stuff to us, becuase we wont hurt you like they will becuase after all, wereot horrible killers like they are, and ps, what are you cleansing yourself of when you became a vegetarian, useful proteins?


----------



## cd202

well said


----------



## ri hunter

varmit be gone i am new to this sport.out of all the people i have talked to and all the video and things that i have read.i think that was the most informitive information i have gotten.thank you :bowdown:


----------



## varmit b gone

ri hunter said:


> varmit be gone i am new to this sport.out of all the people i have talked to and all the video and things that i have read.i think that was the most informitive information i have gotten.thank you :bowdown:


I'm glad to hear it's helping everyone! I've been hunting them for 4 years and it was still imformative


----------



## ri hunter

varmmit b gone i started jan. 3 been out 3 times called in 5 killed one .gonna try agian tomorrow.the dogs they have been hungry.life is good so far. :beer:


----------



## Yote Buster

people like that get my blood just boiling man :******: ....i get just p!$$ed :evil: ... does he know about mange that if there wasn't hunters and trappers there probably would be no more yotes and fox.... yeah that would probably make them effin PETA people happy just sit back and watch the animals get disease and watch them die of starvation from over population... maybe they would like that... and what the he!! doese he mean kill them with your bare hands LIKE A MAN,eah cause our ancestors never had bows,guns,and other weapons they just stangled grizzlies to death, and jumped on that 10 points back out of a tree and snapped his neck... what a doosh bag (freedom of speech :lol: ) get a life people do some research... oh i could just go on and on but ill shut up happy huntin boys.... kill em up!!!


----------



## coyoteodie

YoteBuster,
The reason it makes us mad is because they dont use facts or even have to use reason. They just spout off at the mouth about the way they FEEL.
He not only doesnt know what hes talking about, he doesnt care that he doesnt know, and at that point our brains began to spin out of control because we cant follow that line of illlogic(is that a word?). We must use common sense, they dont have to. How you goin to beat stupidity? be stupider....see,its happening to me already. 

Never argue with an idiot. They will just drag you down and beat you with experience.


----------



## coyote_buster

i chewed this girl out cuz i killed(as she said) a poor little coyote, ha, i stopped the vehicle and said
"ya its just a cute little coyote until it starts killing your petts by attacking them,
its just a cute little coyote until they overpopulate and run around with bumps all over them and no hair,
its just a cute little coyote until it gets desperate and attacks children,
its just a cute little coyote until it eats its own pups
its just a cute little raccoon until it gets into your machine shed and craps all over your 250,000 dollar combine,
its just a cute little raccoon until it tears apart your lawn looking for bugs,
its just a cute little skunk until it sprays you
its just a cute little deer until it eats all the corn you plant,
and what ****** me off is that the people who think hunting is horrible are the people who live in town who have never even encoutered wildlife"


----------



## varmintz

Vegetarian.......... Ancient Indian word that means Bad Hunter!


----------



## varmintz

Take note from California:

The mountain lions are protected there, and now the growth rate has exceeded where they should be and the mt lions are now hunting for food in populated areas. They crave fresh meat, they have taken small children and numerous pets.....

Food for thought.......


----------



## coyote_buster

varmintz said:


> Food for thought.......


PUN INTENDED?????


----------



## huntingrules

MN goose killa said:


> veggie burgers? seriously? uke:
> 
> I'll rather take a big juicy steak.


I'm with him hate that vegie crap hahah how come he put that vegie thing on here. RANDOM!!


----------



## coyote_buster

the thing about vegie burgers tasting the same as the real thing, unless the guy is eating the frozen preformed patties, its nothing like a burger on the grill that you get when you butcher the cow


----------



## Rmitch223

coyote_buster said:


> i dont eat vegetables, vegetables are living things, could you imagine if you were just hanging out with your fellow vegetables and all the suden something ripped you way from them and ate you, killing vegetables is murder, hey i can ramble on about stuff without stating any facts too, get a grip dude, your on top of the food chain, dont take it for granted, and by the way, jesus wasnt a vegetarian, hitler was, i know whos footsteps im following


Wow! I about fell on the ground laughing after reading this. Well Put..lol


----------



## johngfoster

Great write-up, Varmint b gone.

Now...I'm a vegetarian. I'm nothing like this guy though. I've been a vegetarian all my life, and no, I'm not stupid or dumb. My parents are vegetarians, as were my grandparents. It's not because I'm against "killing poor little defenseless animals" That is a crock of BS as far as I'm concerned. No, I'm a vegetarian because I truely believe it is healthier for you. Now sure you can eat unhealthy as a vegetarian too, but it is healthier for you. People claim that the only way to get a complete protein is to eat meat. This is true if you want to get your protein all from one source. However, if you eat a grain with a legume, you also get a balanced complete protein. You also avoid a lot of the cholesterol and artificial hormones in meat these days. I do tend to agree though that vegetarians often try to copy the things they also try to avoid (vege-meat). If you expect it to taste like the real thing, you're going to be sorely disappointed. If you look at it as another type of food in it's own right, sometimes it can actually taste quite good. Of course this is a subjective opinion and everyone is entitled to disagree with me. :wink:

I don't believe in judging others because they don't agree with me. If you want to eat meat--fine with me. I don't care. Enjoy it. Just please don't label all vegetarians as "whackos" because some choose to act like this guy. That would be like saying all Catholics are perverts just because a priest has a problem with little boys.

I hunt coyotes. I have no problem with killing them for the reasons we all understand. I may even kill a deer and donate it to the local food bank or homeless shelter, who knows. Just please don't lump all vegetarians in with this guy. Really, we're not all bad people. I have my flame suit on.


----------



## Yote Buster

coyote_buster said:


> i chewed this girl out cuz i killed(as she said) a poor little coyote, ha, i stopped the vehicle and said
> "ya its just a cute little coyote until it starts killing your petts by attacking them,
> its just a cute little coyote until they overpopulate and run around with bumps all over them and no hair,
> its just a cute little coyote until it gets desperate and attacks children,
> its just a cute little coyote until it eats its own pups
> its just a cute little raccoon until it gets into your machine shed and craps all over your 250,000 dollar combine,
> its just a cute little raccoon until it tears apart your lawn looking for bugs,
> its just a cute little skunk until it sprays you
> its just a cute little deer until it eats all the corn you plant,
> and what ticks me off is that the people who think hunting is horrible are the people who live in town who have never even encoutered wildlife"


nicely put. people like that dont understand either that us hunters ARE the number one lovers of wildlife. they think we just go out to kill kill kill. they dont understand that we just love to be out there, when the sun comes up, that nice, brisk time of day. listen to the birds start chirpin, geese start flyin. just watching and listening to nature wake up. to sit in the bow stand and watch the fawns chase each other around like a couple of kids playing tag. watchin deer in there natural state. bucks makin rubs, scrapes, sparing and on and on. them people like that just dont understand the love we have for it all. they are the ones u see at the zoo. there kids touch an animal an mom or dad say "oh grose hunny, dont touch that. lets go wash your hands" they dont see the beauty. ok ive rambled on enough. sorry. let the spirit of the wild live in us all. hunt hard


----------



## Remedyman

johngfoster said:


> Great write-up, Varmint b gone.
> 
> Now...I'm a vegetarian. I'm nothing like this guy though. I've been a vegetarian all my life, and no, I'm not stupid or dumb. My parents are vegetarians, as were my grandparents. It's not because I'm against "killing poor little defenseless animals" That is a crock of BS as far as I'm concerned. No, I'm a vegetarian because I truely believe it is healthier for you. Now sure you can eat unhealthy as a vegetarian too, but it is healthier for you. People claim that the only way to get a complete protein is to eat meat. This is true if you want to get your protein all from one source. However, if you eat a grain with a legume, you also get a balanced complete protein. You also avoid a lot of the cholesterol and artificial hormones in meat these days. I do tend to agree though that vegetarians often try to copy the things they also try to avoid (vege-meat). If you expect it to taste like the real thing, you're going to be sorely disappointed. If you look at it as another type of food in it's own right, sometimes it can actually taste quite good. Of course this is a subjective opinion and everyone is entitled to disagree with me. :wink:
> 
> I don't believe in judging others because they don't agree with me. If you want to eat meat--fine with me. I don't care. Enjoy it. Just please don't label all vegetarians as "whackos" because some choose to act like this guy. That would be like saying all Catholics are perverts just because a priest has a problem with little boys.
> 
> I hunt coyotes. I have no problem with killing them for the reasons we all understand. I may even kill a deer and donate it to the local food bank or homeless shelter, who knows. Just please don't lump all vegetarians in with this guy. Really, we're not all bad people. I have my flame suit on.


John,

I have to respond to this. No let me point out, I am not attacking you or your choice. I think there is nothing wrong with a person choosing to avoid meat. I have friends that do. That being said...

You speak of artificial hormones...There are few in wild game. This means that you should avoid getting your beef from a cow rancher unless it is free range beef.
You speak of cholesterol, however science is now stating that you need to ingest some for good health.
You speak of balanced protein from vegetables, no matter what, the protein from vegetables is harder to digest and not as user friendly to the human body.

The thing is this. Look at the bodies, lets ignore all the science crap. Animals that eat vegetables have long digestive tracts. They have mouths full of molars to grind the vegetable matter or teeth that fit together to pull the leaves off of branches. Granted we have hands for that, but we would need a mouth of completely molars to grind the vegetables properly. Animals that eat meat almost exclusively have short digestive tracts. They have teeth that are pointed used for ripping the flesh and separating the strands of muscle to allow the digestive fluids to get into the meat mass and help it decay quicker to get the nutrients out. Look at the human body, we have an average digestive tract length, we have an assortment of teeth. Our bodies are designed to eat a balance of everything. That is why we are called omnivores.

As a slight aside, I do subscribe to the diet theory of Dr. D'Adamo. He says that our bodies are different and the blood type is the key to telling the difference. And each blood type has a slightly different diet requirement. Type O's and B's are more meat eaters with B's being the only blood type to handle diary well. Type A's are more vegetarian types. However, even in those cases he recommends limited amounts of certain lean proteins. Following his diet, I have had my diabetes come back under control without medication, and I have lost about 40-45 lbs.

And I will also admit that I am new to hunting, I got my first kill this spring on a hog hunt. But since then I have worked to become a small animal hunter extraordinare. So far I am not doing the greatest, but I know the key is practice. Good hunting to all, and respect each other's rights to be different, just not loony like that one guy. And no, John, I don't assume that all vegetarians are loony. But the noisy ones are.

Brian


----------



## barebackjack

How the hell did this BADLY hijacked thread retain its "sticky" status?


----------



## Bore.224

Meat lover why do you employ your values on others? Live your life , I will live mine. Now see that is not so bad!

By the way if you value animal life so much as to purge meat from your system just think how many small mice and squirrel were killed or left homeless when they built your house. You can only live on this earth at the expence of other life, vegie or otherwise and in the purest sence of your philosiphy suicide is the only solution!


----------



## alleyyooper

Jack a modartor did it and didn't delete the dumb post by a nut case.

 Al


----------



## yumacoyotesniper

You guys rock.


----------



## TAKK 77

I just got a yote call, (Syco Tweety) and a Circe Long range.
Does anyone know anything about these, i'm giving them a whirl tomarrow.


----------



## DeerReaper

OK YA'LL, ONE COMMENT ABOUT THE LOONY VEGGIE A$$ CLOWN. WELL NOT REALLY, I DO NOT WANT TO GIVE HER THE SATIFACTION OF MY WORDS. THAT'S ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THAT. NOW BACK TO THE TOPIC OF COYOTE HUNTING. WHEN WOULD/IS THE BEST TIME TO GO SET OUT FOR COYOTE HUNTING? FIRST TIMER HERE. IS THERE A BETTER TIME OF SEASON TO GO? EARLY MORNING/MID DAY/EVENING/JUST BEFORE SUNDOWN? ALSO WOULD A REMINGTON 700 7MM MAG 150 GRAIN BE TO MUCH OR SHOULD I GO WITH A SMALLER WEAPON? (I'M AN OUTSTANDING SHOT, EXPERT MARKSMAN (MILITARY) :sniper: . I HAVE A GILLI SUIT I USE FOR (OTHER) HUNTING EXPEDITIONS, WOULD A GILLI SUIT WORK OR SHOULD I USE A BLIND. I WAS THINKING OF SETTING UP A DEAD RABBIT FOR BAIT, WOULD THIS WORK OR DO I NEED A CALL?


----------



## dcaspy

jrISAmanbearpig 
has to be a ****** and s city slicker that sits at his desk and talks on the phone all day! people have animals like cows sheep horses and so on and coyotes are killing them off thats are money going bye bye thats like you jrISAmanbearpig not having a job or your boss saying thanks for your work today but were not going to pay you! r u ****ing dumb! PETA People Eating Tasty ANIMALS YUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestMike

Plainsman had tears coming out of my eyes from laughing so hard!! Thought it would just be a good thread on set ups, and all of the sudden...A big LEFT turn!! love the anatomy class you gave the Veggie lover!! Science rocks!! Hard to argue against facts!


----------



## Nine3192

I can't believe this guy haha experts say for every coyote harvested you have saved 2 deers lives. I don't know if you've been to other states but the North Dakota deer population is very low!! Not to mention the diseases these animals carry and if you own a farm or know anyone with one that has cattle and your not some little city slicker vegetarian you would understand the problems these varmints bring to the table. Do you even know what the word varmint means? Undesirable, obnoxious or troublesome? Who needs that running around tearing up expensive livestock. Educate yourself sir/ma'am before you go and do something ridiculously stupid such as posting a vegetarian PETA like comment on a hunting forum hahaha other than that a great thread and story. I myself and am a beginner at this type of hunting. In West Virginia all we have is turkey and deer basically! Thank you and I look forward to using this in the future!!


----------

